

Ask HN: Marketing My App to Middle Schoolers/High Schoolers - zackabaker

I am a 16 year old developer who recently completed a fairly impressive app (I think) but the market is young. The app is called Truthly and it allows anyone to easily create and join a &quot;Truth Is&quot;, &quot;tbh&quot;  and more. If you don&#x27;t know what those things are they are quite common posts on instagram and then your followers like the post and you send them a text saying &quot;Truth is your funny&quot; or &quot;Truth is i haven&#x27;t seen you in forever!&quot; and things like that. Anyway it is quite popular but also very complicated . This app makes it easy to create them, supplies you with some cool images and you can request&#x2F;read your answers with the app! So far I have had a lot of positive feedback and over 100 users (though mostly just in my high school). I think it could be very popular but I am unsure of how to market it to the target audience of 11-17 year olds. I would love to hear any ideas! Thank you!
======
zackabaker
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truthly/id900784708?ls=1&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truthly/id900784708?ls=1&mt=8)

^There is a link to the app if your interested in looking at it

